# UFC doing well $$$$$ wise



## JDenz (Jan 21, 2003)

It is evident that Ken Shamrock was a major plus for Zuffa when it came to drawing back the hard-core UFC fans from the mid-1990's. 

Not only does this rank fourth among the all-time North American sports entertainment records (WWF and WCW included) for gate receipts but the buy rate increased by over 180%. 

A similar increase for PRIDE happened when they promoted the Shamrock/Frye. Many believe this was also due to Shamrock's appeal. 

Many people believe the fight was one-sided and Ortiz was a monster favorite. But it was factor of 'what will happen after the fight' that made people want to see this fight. 

Shamrock gained more respect for passing the torch to Tito when many thought respect would have been checked at the door. 

While people are still raving about the last UFC, Shamrock has yet to make a public statement about his future. Many are speculating but only he knows. 

There have been rumors that he will walk away from the sport and rumors that he would be willing to fight Tank Abbott in a 'legends match.' 

Whatever his decision, he was part of the biggest main event (in many aspects) in the history of MMA. 

EVENT Ticket Sales Estimated PPV Profit Total Revenues 
UFC 11/22/02 $1,540,940 $1,797,000 $3,337,940 
UFC /7/95) $2,324,800 

While the non-boxing record was broken in Nevada one of the more shocking facts was overlooked by MMA fans. 

Out of all the events that WWE (formerly WWF) has ran throughout their history, only three events outdrew the UFC Vendetta show. WRESTLEMANIA 3, 5 and 17. Quite an accomplishment when WWE has 8 hours of TV a week advertising their show and UFC has nothing.....yet.


----------



## ace (Jan 21, 2003)

Has been Wrestling fot TNA/NWA Wrestling
He is also runing his own MMA Events.

He will probably Fight again .
I've also heard he may comintate for the UFC.

Bottom Line Ken is & always will be
A Big Name in MMA & Wrestling.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jan 21, 2003)

Just saw him on a re-run of That 70's show.

He was playing a wrestler along with The Rock.  Both were wearing widgs and had sideburns that would make Elvis Jealous.


Just a point of Interest about Ken.

JD


----------



## JDenz (Jan 21, 2003)

That is real old that was probably made a year and a half before UFC 40


----------



## J-kid (Jan 21, 2003)

Intresting Yeah Tito and Chuck are gonna proble get payed around 4-5hundrend Grand each for there fight, I would say they are doing better but i miss all the blood and NO RULES> Guess gotta watch more Vale Tudo (even if they have rules its alot less)/


----------



## JDenz (Jan 21, 2003)

Tito gets somewhere between 5-8 hundred grand per fight Ken got 5 hundred for the three fight deal he signed not sure what his bonus for winning was.   So you figure after paying the fighters the probley cleares less then a million and a half, once you add rental of the arena, insurance, licesensces and whatever it costs to air a pay per view you see how come the ufc needs big pay per views


----------

